# Moutain Dew man hunting with PIG



## glopf43 (Feb 9, 2005)

I just dug up a Moutain Dew, green 10oz. It looks like the man on front is hunting with a pig not a dog! It is a white lable with man and "pig" in red (the red is VERY fragile). On the front it also says "MADE WITH FLAVORS BLENDED IN THE TRADITIONAL HILLBILLY STYLE" Man on back holding jug with cork flying through the brim of his hat "IT'LL TICKLE YORE INNARDS!" the same man is on the front and back of the neck. Marking on bottom: "LS67" could not find one like it on the ACL page. What do you think?
                    60


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 9, 2005)

Huh. weird. I would guess a date of 1967.[]


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the date conformation. Have you heard of any of the sayings that are on it being on others? I've heard the the remarks about "hillbillys" and the dumb spellings were removed from later versions. This is the first Mountain Dew I've dug up. All the listing for similer bottles on ACL page say "man hunting with dog". I swear it is a pig!


----------



## flasherr (Feb 9, 2005)

It is a pig. I don't think there is one with a dog on it. there are atleast 2 styles of the pigs one is the laughing pig and the other one isn't and I believe they are on different spots on the bottle. Its a good bottle to have in good shape it is atleast a $10 bottle but if it has the right filled by names on it is worth hundreds.


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks flasherr, I thought so. Where on the bottle are these "filled by" names? I don't think this one has any but I'm still digging. The dump I found (untouched) is huge and so far nothing dating later than about 1970 w/lots of soda ACLs. It is my first dig and I love it! I'm a long ways from Abilene but will keep you in mind when I find that $1000 Mountain Dew. By the way; any thoughts on cleaning the dirt off this bottle without harming the picture? The white is very good but, the ("red") man and pig printed on it are very fragile. Keep Those Fingernails Filthy, glopf43


----------



## kastoo (Feb 10, 2005)

What is the 1000 Mt Dew?  Description?


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey kastoo, I was reading somewhere (I think it was on the form) that a single mountain dew bottle sold for $4600 I believe it was. I'll search a little and see if I can find out where, when and why. Besides we are all DREAMING of the big find are we not? Keep Those Fingernails Dirty, glopf43


----------



## flasherr (Feb 10, 2005)

Is the man on the neck Red? If so that makes it a much better bottle I have only seen one of those and that was on the 500 mile garage sale and that guy was a Mt dew collector and he was glad to find it. How to clean without taking paint off might be hard if bottle is far gone. I use bar keepers friend and that normally works. if its a dug bottle let it sit out in sun for several days maybe longer to let paint harden more. Unfortunately I have not been able to dig a dump yet. I bought about 50 ALC's from a guy in Tennessee that were dug and from a burned dump. With bar keepers friend I turned that nasty . 50 bottle into a nice $8 bottle.

 The named bottles are usually on front different plants would put like the owners names their kids, etc., on bottles. I am not a big Dew collector as it isn't big in my area like in Tennessee and Kentucky area.
 i believe that Big money Mt dew was called a party jug
 http://www.dewcollector.com/DewTimes/dec03.shtml


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey flasherr, The picture of the guy on the neck is white (not a Red Neck, ha ha!). I just spent half the day diggin and came up with another "Sun Rise Beverage" ACL. This one was buried under an old blanket so the lable looks good. I found out the hard way about letting the bottles stabilize for seveal days before cleaning. Washed the paint clean off a brown "Orane Crush" when I first started digging, only a few days ago. 
   Thanks for the link to the "DEW" page. It talks abot the "JUG"; they sell for up to $3,900 WOW!     Keep Those Fingernails Dirty, glopf43


----------



## dshaneb (Mar 8, 2005)

I collect ACL bottles and my main area of interest is the Hillbilly Mountain Dew bottles.  Go to this site for in-depth info on what is rare and what isn't:

 http://www.mountaindewbottles.com/index.html

 Click on the "Guide to Collecting" link further down the page.  It has pages explaining the rarities, such as the names, colors, and various differences.

 Keep an eye out for a "Barney and Alley" with just white image on the bottle- extremely rare!  I think only thirty are known to exist.

 Hope this helps,
 Shane

 This is a picture of the super-rare party jug:


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2005)

hey dshaneb, those no deposit bottles are cool, and very collectable , some are very rare. nice bottle   mike


----------

